# what do your biceps measure



## hocky1

Im just interested i'm currently at 17 and a half inches and natural can you state weather your juiced or natty! i know some of you will think its a pointless poll, but hey whatever:thumb:


----------



## YoungGun

13 inches, totally natty. Some might not believe me but seriously i have never juiced.


----------



## Bulkamania

16.5 inches when tensed. Natural, 17 years old.


----------



## Robsta

20 " when pumped...


----------



## Guest

I find it hard to measure my biceps on their own, without getting triceps in too :whistling:


----------



## Guest

dan05 said:


> I find it hard to measure my biceps on their own, without getting triceps in too :whistling:


Oh oh we have a smart @rse:lol:

19 and a bit


----------



## Guest

Con said:


> Oh oh we have a smart @rse:lol:
> 
> 19 and a bit


Just coz girls feel yours in mcdonalds when your GF is there, no need to boast :thumb:


----------



## WRT

17.5" 19 years old and gear free!


----------



## Testoholic

17 inches... :crying:

doesnt do the rest of my 17.5 stone frame justice!


----------



## big silver back

21 and 3 quarters, but i don't mind if anyone wants to call them 22 :whistling:


----------



## solidcecil

mine are just over 16'' cold and just over 17'' pumped

19 and natty


----------



## Testoholic

big silver back said:


> 21 and 3 quarters, but i don't mind if anyone wants to call them 22 :whistling:


nice... :thumbup1: , what would you say the key to big arms are mate?


----------



## paulo

Robsta said:


> 20 " when pumped...


= big fook off guns:thumb:


----------



## Guest

Testaholic said:


> nice... :thumbup1: , what would you say the key to big arms are mate?


Being over 300lb at 5ft8 is going to be a BIG part of the equation:thumb:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

17.5 with the aid of some supplements lol.


----------



## WRT

Lousy_Bastard said:


> 17.5 with the aid of some supplements lol.


Is your picture recent?


----------



## big silver back

Testaholic said:


> nice... :thumbup1: , what would you say the key to big arms are mate?


I think for me the secret is not to overtrain them, i see so many guys in the gym curling etc for hours on end. 4-6 sets of bi's after chest and 6-8 sets of tri's after shoulders is plenty for me :thumb:


----------



## Dsahna

18.5 cold

Juiced:wink:


----------



## Willie

16 and three quarters, natty.


----------



## Guest

Lousy_Bastard said:


> 17.5 with the aid of some supplements lol.


Very large arms for your body weight!


----------



## donggle

11 inches solid


----------



## donggle

oh sorry, biceps... erm about 17 inches cold


----------



## big silver back

Con said:


> Being over 300lb at 5ft8 is going to be a BIG part of the equation:thumb:


 Lol yes mate i'm a fat git!!! :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Dsahna said:


> 18.5 cold
> 
> Juiced:wink:


J u i c e d :confused1: i thought you we're natural mate, ok thats it i have lost all respect for you......bloody drug addicts:cursing:


----------



## Guest

big silver back said:


> Lol yes mate i'm a fat git!!! :thumb:


PMSL give me your mass i will gladly diet the fat off if it means i get the muscle underneath:laugh: :thumb:


----------



## Dsahna

Con said:


> J u i c e d :confused1: i thought you we're natural mate, ok thats it i have lost all respect for you......bloody drug addicts:cursing:


:crying:i..tried to refuse.......truly did


----------



## weeman

just over 19" cold,bodyweight is currently 226lbs at just under 5'9''


----------



## LittleChris

Never measured them.


----------



## Guest

LittleChris said:


> Never measured them.


Probably best that way, realizing your carrying water pistols would be emotionally scaring:whistling:

I like the poll, you only get a fair do if your over 22 inches. I guess Evan Centopini would agree LOL


----------



## dman

mine are only 14 at the mo....when im done they'll be 17 then i'll be happy...


----------



## LittleChris

I like to think of myself as a sculpter bud- I am just slowly crafting the masterpeice making sure the symerty remains perfect and my proportions are also perfect.

Size isn't important at this early stage :thumb:

Probably about 22inches pumped though


----------



## Guest

LittleChris said:


> I like to think of myself as a sculpter bud- I am just slowly crafting the masterpeice making sure the symerty remains perfect and my proportions are also perfect.
> 
> Size isn't important at this early stage :thumb:
> 
> Probably about 22inches pumped though


You think of your self as a sculpter well i think of my self as a cross breed between superman and bane:lol:


----------



## LittleChris

bane?

Is that a rodent?


----------



## Guest

LittleChris said:


> bane?
> 
> Is that a rodent?


WOW such ignorance:cursing: this is forcing me to put up a picture give me two minutes!


----------



## Dsahna

Not a picture mate ffs nooooooo


----------



## Guest

Dsahna said:


> Not a picture mate ffs nooooooo


TIT:lol:


----------



## Dsahna

Jesus con! :lol:

pr**k


----------



## Testoholic

big silver back said:


> I think for me the secret is not to overtrain them, i see so many guys in the gym curling etc for hours on end. 4-6 sets of bi's after chest and 6-8 sets of tri's after shoulders is plenty for me :thumb:


hmmm i must admit im one of those guys, cheers for that mate, might try it and see if can start adding some decent size to my arms


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

WRT said:


> Is your picture recent?


No that was taken in Feb this year at 170lbs im now 186lbs, i need to get a new pic up.


----------



## VXR-Lovely

15 and 3/4

18

Natty


----------



## rs007

need height to have any sort of relevance.

An 18 inch arm on someone 5ft 4 is immense... an 18 inch arm on someone 6ft 4 isnt...

Mines are 20" cold at 5ft 11 but remember this is the internet, and like a few of you here :whistling: I am adding a cheeky inch and a half :lol:

18.5 ish, was over 19 but stopped eating as couldnt be ****d :lol:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Con said:


> Very large arms for your body weight!


I used to be 18.5 but that was alot of water as i was on oxys and test and i was very bloated but none the less 18.5, now id like to think of myself as leaner.


----------



## rs007

Lousy_Bastard said:


> I used to be 18.5 but that was alot of water as i was on oxys and test and i was very bloated but none the less 18.5, now id like to think of myself as leaner.


Dont take this personal mate, but if this is the case, Id get shot of that avatar, it must be a bad shot, cos they look no bigger than a peaky 15.5 in that :lol:


----------



## HGH

This question is a bit like asking the size of your manhood........there is a big difference in a inch!!!!!!

I have gorilla arms and unfortunately 17'' and natural....


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

RS2007 said:


> Dont take this personal mate, but if this is the case, Id get shot of that avatar, it must be a bad shot, cos they look no bigger than a peaky 15.5 in that :lol:


Good point fair enough, will change it tomorrow take the same type of pic.


----------



## rs007

HGH said:


> This question is a bit like asking the size of your manhood........there is a big difference in a inch!!!!!!


Maybe we should start putting the cockage measurement in too, just for more clarity.

However, measureing from ar$ehole to tip is cheating - pubic bone to tip only please.

4 and a quarter inches here:thumbup1: (dont forget the quarter!)


----------



## rs007

Lousy_Bastard said:


> Good point fair enough, will change it tomorrow take the same type of pic.


No point underselling yourself mate!


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

RS2007 said:


> No point underselling yourself mate!


True, or even making a mouth of myself will change the pic then you can tell me.


----------



## Joshua

5'8" & 20.5 when chilling.

Alas my bis are quite poor relative to my tris, and my arms are out of proportion to the rest of me.

J


----------



## Van

Im with the majority of the poll 17''....


----------



## WRT

I think theres a few bull****ters here:lol: should post pics with a measuring tape to prove your gunnage.


----------



## big_jim_87

last time i mesured i was on low carb diet, so a very lean carb depleted 17.5. carbed up 18ish pumped 18.5 i must add im only 5.5-5.6 ft tall and 22yers old so if i was 6ft this would be 20inch lol


----------



## Guest

WRT said:


> I think theres a few bull****ters here:lol: should post pics with a measuring tape to prove your gunnage.


BOOM baby:lol: cold btw.....


----------



## Britbb

Currently 22 inches after losing 2 stone 9 lbs in contest diet (now 271 lbs).

They were 22 and 3/4 at 310 lbs, so i expect them to be around 21-21.5 in full contest condition at around the 240 lbs mark.

God willing, i should be able to bring my full package to contest this year


----------



## Britbb

Guys, there is none of this:

'Oh but im natural'

or:

'But im only 5ft 6 so if i was 6ft theyd be 2 inches bigger'

NONSENSE!

You're arm measurement is your arm measurement. Its like there is an excuse or something. Why make 'excuses' for only having a certain size arm? Forget excuses or trying to impress, we are all here to improve, just makes it silly when people have to give excuses.

Also state whether lean or not.

Well done con as well for getting over 20 inch bulked arms in ur bulk...now they are just over 19 u say? So you only lost an inch from bulked to cut...well done, that shows paul's prep worked really well lol, you maintained all the muscle mass there and just stripped the fat.


----------



## Jimmy1

no where near the size of you guys

left arm 18.5"

right arm 18"

both were 0.5" bigger around 2004 (see current avater pic)when i was bb'ing....never been bigger than 19"

how lean am i?

cant be bothered to work out% but i can pinch 0.5-1" of fat at my belly button...top 2 abs showing


----------



## Jimmy1

dont know if its been said on the thread at all....but its not the measurement that counts.......its the peak


----------



## big silver back

Con said:


> BOOM baby:lol: cold btw.....


Fair play!!! Gonna get a pic up of mine soon, gonna go and find my measuring tape :thumbup1:


----------



## ekko

I hit 18 but actually 17.5 would like em bigger but only along with everything else,

have used a couple of supp's too :whistling:


----------



## Bettyboo

Hmm im a girly and mine are 16 im 5 8 " tall


----------



## klx_boy

Mine are 18 dead and im 6ft and 23 if it makes a difference


----------



## Big Gunz

18 inches, 19 years old and natural


----------



## rs007

Britbb said:


> 'But im only 5ft 6 so if i was 6ft theyd be 2 inches bigger'


No one is using that one as an excuse - its a simple proportionate fact, since most of us here are bodybuilders.

Someone 5ft 6 with a 18" arm, is EQUIVALENT to someone with just over a 20" arm at 6ft 2 - do the math, its a simple calculation.

Obivously this is assuming all things considered being equal, bodyfat, etc.

And as Jimmy says, shape totally throws it, someone with a paltry arm size but crazy peak can sometimes outgun someone with a bigger arm but no peak - to an extent - due to the illusion at play.

But, the title of the thread simply says "What do your biceps measure", so I suppose you are right.

In that case Im off to get the obese women down the road to join up and post, if it is simply a matter of inches for the win, Im damn certain she has 25inch + guns :lol: :thumb:


----------



## willsey4

Con, thats impresive mate especially due to your height. Good swoop on them tri's.

Mine measure a perfetic 19.5 inches. Im 6ft 3" and 20.5 stone so these look small on my body. I have no peak on my biceps which is the main reason.

Just switched to training arms twice per week 6-7 sets for each muscle to try and get them into proportion


----------



## essexboy

i think all these numbers should be put into perspective.The biggest arm Arthur Jones ever measured were Sergio Olivas.First flex(no pumping,) with a paper thin tape at 19 7/8 inches.Arnolds arms were never measured at 20 inches, when he visited Jones in the early 70s.The point is that leaness, shape, head size, height are as important as volume, when creating the illusion.The illusion is best demonstrated by Sergio, whos arms appear larger than his head.


----------



## Robsta

RS2007 said:


> No one is using that one as an excuse - its a simple proportionate fact, since most of us here are bodybuilders.
> 
> Someone 5ft 6 with a 18" arm, is EQUIVALENT to someone with just over a 20" arm at 6ft 2 - do the math, its a simple calculation.
> 
> Obivously this is assuming all things considered being equal, bodyfat, etc.
> 
> And as Jimmy says, shape totally throws it, someone with a paltry arm size but crazy peak can sometimes outgun someone with a bigger arm but no peak - to an extent - due to the illusion at play.
> 
> But, the title of the thread simply says "What do your biceps measure", so I suppose you are right.
> 
> In that case Im off to get the obese women down the road to join up and post, if it is simply a matter of inches for the win, Im damn certain she has 25inch + guns :lol: :thumb:


How about 5'4" with a 20" arm..... :whistling:


----------



## rs007

Robsta said:


> How about 5'4" with a 20" arm..... :whistling:


Fkng impressive any way you cut it.

I mean just running the numbers, thats equivalent to me having over a 22" gun (Im 5ft 11)

Goddamn midgets

:lol:


----------



## willsey4

essexboy said:


> i think all these numbers should be put into perspective.The biggest arm Arthur Jones ever measured were Sergio Olivas.First flex(no pumping,) with a paper thin tape at 19 7/8 inches.Arnolds arms were never measured at 20 inches, when he visited Jones in the early 70s.The point is that leaness, shape, head size, height are as important as volume, when creating the illusion.The illusion is best demonstrated by Sergio, whos arms appear larger than his head.


He only asked the question: "how big are you biceps"!!!


----------



## Si Train

14 1/2 normally 15 when pumped


----------



## vandangos

18 1/4 when pumped, im 6"2 tho which makes em look smaller than what they are  , 18yrs and natty


----------



## Van

Con said:


> BOOM baby:lol: cold btw.....


Your armpits dont look so cold con...:laugh: haha


----------



## d4ead

mine are pathetic, i didnt work my arms at all until this year


----------



## YoungGun

d4ead said:


> mine are pathetic, i didnt work my arms at all until this year


 Mine are sh1t aswell mate, they grow alot slower than other bodyparts.

Not worried too much about it at this time as i'm small all over anyway:lol:


----------



## BigDom86

my fatceps are currently 18.25" cold. about 19+ pumped, im not taking tape measure to gym, wouold look like a right plonker


----------



## Guest

Van said:


> Your armpits dont look so cold con...:laugh: haha


I think that's deo as it happens, now if i didnt have deo and was sweating the whole region would be looking like it was under water:lol:

To be fair its all about your arms shape. When i was 19 a local bb who was massive told me his arms measured 18 inches and at the time my arms were pretty close to this also but looked nothing like his. All the guys with great arms have very low muscle insertion points unlike my arms which are a few sizes too long for my body....lol


----------



## Guest

Seeing as though Con is the only one to put up his proof, I cannot leave him alone

A hair over 19inches(cold) Up about .25 inches in the last 6 weeks


----------



## Uriel

18.5" at idle....

I'd fvcking love some 20" bad boys.....

Mine aren't peaky but nice belly's.....I think My tri's make my arms though.....I have good tri's

edit I'm just a hair under 5' 10"


----------



## BigDom86

Uriel said:


> 18.5" at idle....
> 
> I'd fvcking love some 20" bad boys.....
> 
> Mine aren't peaky but nice belly's.....I think My tri's make my arms though.....I have good tri's
> 
> edit I'm just a hair under 5' 10"


yep my triceps grow much better than my biceps. its weird though as im better on pulling movements than i am on pushing movements


----------



## willsey4

BigDom86 said:


> yep my triceps grow much better than my biceps. its weird though as im better on pulling movements than i am on pushing movements


Your arms are 2/3 triceps so they would grow better and therefore bigger


----------



## Uriel

BigDom86 said:


> yep my triceps grow much better than my biceps. its weird though as im better on pulling movements than i am on pushing movements


I don't know mate, being a successgul [email protected] usually means you've mastered both movements:laugh:


----------



## BigDom86

Uriel said:


> I don't know mate, being a successgul [email protected] usually means you've mastered both movements:laugh:


 :thumbup1:


----------



## Dsahna

Uriel said:


> 18.5" at idle....
> 
> I'd fvcking love some 20" bad boys.....
> 
> Mine aren't peaky but nice belly's.....I think My tri's make my arms though.....I have good tri's
> 
> edit I'm just a hair under 5' 10"


Ive got identical stats to uriel,5'10 and 18.5 cold


----------



## Uriel

Dsahna said:


> Ive got identical stats to uriel,5'10 and 18.5 cold


Man that's a sweet c0ck size:thumbup1:


----------



## rs007

ZEUS said:


> Seeing as though Con is the only one to put up his proof, I cannot leave him alone
> 
> A hair over 19inches(cold) Up about .25 inches in the last 6 weeks
> 
> View attachment 28934


Oh come on zeus, you could slip 3 fingers between your arm and the tape :lol:

Only joking man, big cannon.

Where do you get those tape measures? Im stuck with a sh1tty normal one like a taylor would use, I reckon one of those would add a cheeky half-inch to my gunnage...

.

.

.

...def would if I left half of it flapping to the air like Zeusy-boy here :lol:


----------



## SALKev

RS2007 said:


> Where do you get those tape measures? Im stuck with a sh1tty normal one like a taylor would use, I reckon one of those would add a cheeky half-inch to my gunnage...


It's a myotape - http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q=myotape&btnG=Search&meta=cr%3DcountryUK|countryGB - order one NOW! :thumb:


----------



## Mickytree

18 Inch and 5 foot 6......natty.


----------



## BigDom86

Mickytree said:


> 18 Inch and 5 foot 6......natty.


would like to see pic evidence

18" for 5ft6 is big, nice one reps


----------



## Guru Josh

18.5 cold. 6ft 2, 265lbs, around 10% bf. Juiced

I would love a pair of 21's, but my bi's are stubborn as f*#k when it comes to growing no matter what i do.


----------



## ibiza2001

14", They were 12" when i started training just over a year ago, so i am quite pleased with the gains, would be well happy if they are 16" this time next year!!!


----------



## hinchi

17 cold juice free for 7 weeks


----------



## godsgifttoearth

15 on a good day


----------



## BigBiff

9 inches, 10.2 inches when pumped


----------



## alan87

15 inches cold, never measured pumped though as i reckon id look a right asshole whipping out the tape measure after bashing out some curls....


----------



## godsgifttoearth

BigBiff said:


> 9 inches, 10.2 inches when pumped


think u need a new tape measure bud


----------



## lshannon41

16" cold, natural


----------



## [email protected]@-ter

17" cold. Currently natty, havent taken anything in 9 months, and only trained this last 3 weeks after 9 months out of bodybuilding completley, so quite pleased with that.

Previous biggest measurment of just under 20 at 280lbs-ish (I am 5 feet 10)

As it happened, only measured them this morning, otherwise I wouldnt have a clue as i am not normally one for measuring, but I was just curious.


----------



## skd

lol at some of the bs on ere :laugh:


----------



## tom0311

Right arm cold about 16, left arm cold about 15 1/2. Not sure when pumped.

20 yrs old natty


----------



## BigDom86

25"


----------



## BigBiff

i agree with con 100%, arms with low insert point muscles look LOADS better than an arm thats longer with higher muscle insertion points. Kevin Levrone, check his arms out, muscle insertion points at its best!


----------



## WRT

I have a 20" cock, 26" arms, 28" waist and am a trillioniare with 5 jets and 10 houses.


----------



## BigDom86

WRT said:


> I have a 20" cock, 26" arms, 28" waist and am a trillioniare with 5 jets and 10 houses.


its true.

also i have a tatoo on my penis of a bigger penis


----------



## dazzla

my arms are ridiculously long. about 43 cm if i remember. very very hard to put on size. but i prefer to have a bigger tricep as its 2/3 of you arm anyway. cant the see the fascination with big biceps. everything needs to be in proportion.


----------



## powerlifter8

15"...****ing ****e, arms have always been my weak point. Hoping for 16" before I cut again.

Oh aye, natty (clearly lol)


----------



## Themanabolic

17", 19, natty

6'6'' :whistling:


----------



## rodrigo

16.5 and naturally stubborn as fcuk...lol


----------



## ZAXXXXX

19" pumped last time I measured them.


----------



## blackbeard

19.5" pumped when on,been off for 20 weeks 18.5" pumped


----------



## welshrager

16.2 measured ... mate measured me 16.5 but got it done properly then !  my left is bigger than right and im right handed ! so i guess they get bigger shock !


----------



## lewis66

18.5" been off juice for 7 months.but..........im 235lbs and 6ft2" so arms look crap.! go up to 22" when on cycle.I agree........i only do arms once every10 days and both bis and tris together .


----------



## BigDom86

arms go from 18.5 to 22 when on cycle :| this i have to see


----------



## Dsahna

lewis66 said:


> 18.5" been off juice for 7 months.but..........im 235lbs and 6ft2" so arms look crap.! go up to 22" when on cycle.I agree........i only do arms once every10 days and both bis and tris together .


Im smelling something around here


----------



## M_at

13" here


----------



## gumballdom

dazzla said:


> my arms are ridiculously long. about 43 cm if i remember. very very hard to put on size. but i prefer to have a bigger tricep as its 2/3 of you arm anyway. cant the see the fascination with big biceps. everything needs to be in proportion.


when referring to biceps they mean the whole circumference of arm, including tricep.


----------



## AntWarrior

Mine are too big to get the tape measure around....


----------



## miles2345

lewis66 said:


> 18.5" been off juice for 7 months.but..........im 235lbs and 6ft2" so arms look crap.! go up to 22" when on cycle.I agree........i only do arms once every10 days and both bis and tris together .


I have to agree have a same thing with my calves, come off the gear and they look **** then when I get on one type of gear they grow 3.5 inches, I believe its called 'Thibsull'

cant find any of the stuff now so they look really ****, but my arms are 19.5 when I wake up, pre [email protected]


----------



## flatout.com

mine are 17, but i'm only a hobit sized 5ft4 

would like 18's by christmas ready for dieting for comp.


----------



## MaKaVeLi

lewis66 said:


> 18.5" been off juice for 7 months.but..........im 235lbs and 6ft2" so arms look crap.! go up to 22" when on cycle.I agree........i only do arms once every10 days and both bis and tris together .


Your arms look about 16" in your avi


----------



## Sangsom

wow this is an entertaining thread! some (mentioning no names) truly remind me of schoolkids in the playground with the "my dads bigger than yours" **** haha

anyway 25 cold


----------



## anabolic ant

WRT said:


> I have a 20" cock, 26" arms, 28" waist and am a trillioniare with 5 jets and 10 houses.


sh*t we must be twins then!!!!!

your chest must be 68inches round toolike mine:lol:!!!!

at the mo,18.5 cold/no gear,19 pumped,on gear 19.7 cold,20.2 inches pumped!!!

should be getting to big gun staus soon enough!!!!


----------



## djhills

about 14" but im geting my diet rite befor i start the real work lol so in about a year i should have somthink to better to say about my guns


----------



## BigDom86

just measured 19.5 pumped. well only did triceps today, so dont know with biceps.

cold is 18.5 though


----------



## YoungGun

BigDom86 said:


> just measured 19.5 pumped. well only did triceps today, so dont know with biceps.
> 
> cold is 18.5 though


 That all:whistling:

Mine are 17 inch, yes mate, that's correct, i dwarf you:lol:

I wish


----------



## BigDom86

yeah but mine are full of fat, glycogen and water  so pure muscle probably 12" i reckon for me


----------



## pea head

18 peeled.


----------



## siovrhyl

19.5 inches nad juiced up to the eye balls


----------



## bensation

14.5 UP 2 INCH FROM FEBUARY, ALL THEM VITAMINS AND MILK ARE PAYING OFF BROTHER GRRRRRRRRR

P.S THANK YOU HULK HOGAN


----------



## dreamon008

Sangsom said:


> wow this is an entertaining thread! some (mentioning no names) truly remind me of schoolkids in the playground with the "my dads bigger than yours" **** haha
> 
> anyway 25 cold


Yeah? i only know one person bigger than Yours then.. My grammas biceps is 27 in a bad day. Stone-cold. Natural:lol:


----------



## Bulk1

dreamon008 said:


> Yeah? i only know one person bigger than Yours then.. My grammas biceps is 27 in a bad day. Stone-cold. Natural:lol:


 She still impressive!


----------



## Smitch

I've never measured myself. :confused1:


----------



## pipebomb

16.5 inches 5ft 6 inches 168lbs/12 stone


----------



## Mr_Vain

16.5 - 5ft 8inches - 167lbs.


----------



## solidcecil

17'' but are growing quickly

oh and 5'9, 83kg


----------



## M_at

I just did myself a dis-service by selecting what I thought they were then measuring them. 14" - I clicked 13"


----------



## Guest

Me thinks some people are measuring in centimetres :lol:


----------



## RyanClarke

Every one twelve stone only train arms. Would LOVE to see 16 17 inch arms on a frame off 12 stone like


----------



## Guest

Tad under 21 cold. 21 & 1/2 when jacked!

6ft1 - 22yr old - Roidhead


----------



## Guest

Quote:

Originally Posted by lewis66

18.5" been off juice for 7 months.but..........im 235lbs and 6ft2" so arms look crap.! go up to 22" when on cycle.I agree........i only do arms once every10 days and both bis and tris together .

Im smelling something around here

Hahaha exactly what i was thinking. Tbh alot of people claiming they have 18" biceps & all natural in here, yet in there avatar's there biceps don't even look 15" nevermind anywehre near 18.


----------



## Jay.32

16 TENSED


----------



## Lou

16 cold......


----------



## Kezz

just measured em, 20 1/4 after tri's


----------



## ElfinTan

Lou said:


> 16 cold......


Lou your forearms are bigger than most people arms FFS!!!!!!!


----------



## Dezw

16"


----------



## Barker

WTF.

Just measured mine 12.5, they havent grown at all within like over a month?!


----------



## Jux

Barker said:


> WTF.
> 
> Just measured mine 12.5, they havent grown at all within like over a month?!


Patience.


----------



## Barker

ive been working out like **** and physically the look a bit bigger :/

maybe its coz im cold lol


----------



## weeman

mines have grown a touch since my first post in here,now a smidge under 19.5'' cold and still pretty lean,bodyweight fluctuating between 228-235 depending on my behaviour lol


----------



## MillionG

Just over 14 cold.

18yr old natty.


----------

